# ASUS P4B and ACPI/APM problems

## eclipsed

As stated, I've got a P4B and can't get power managment working.  The weird thing is I'm sure that the BIOS supports ACPI because dmesg will return:

```

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

```

However, if I enable ACPI in the kernel it panics at boot time.  I've tried every possible configuration (believe me, there is a bunch) and it panics every damn time.  I wonder if this is perhaps a BIOS bug?  I guess what I'm basically looking for is for someone to confirm that this does happen on their board too.  As for APM support, well it doesn't panic but then again it doesn't do any power managing so it's kinda pointless.   :Confused:   Anyway, TIA.

-Adam

----------

## lx

 :Exclamation:  This is directly related to the used ACPI patch (20020404), it happens on a lot of asus boards including mine, earlier (<= 20020308) patches are fine, and later patches are also fine, you can fix it by changing a file in some acpi???.c file something to do with a null-pointer, but the whole ACPI thing keeps acting strange (won't power off, some interrupt problems) beter use a vanilla-kernel-2.4.18 and patch it yourself with latest acpi-patch and any other patch (preempt / xfs) you need.

Cya lX.

im using 20020503 (according to cat /proc/acpi/info), it works fine for me.

----------

## eclipsed

IX-

  Thanks.  Glad to know that it's not just a buggy BIOS.  Before I go about attempting that can you clarify a few more things.  

Do I need to unmerrge the kernel sources  I have now before emergeing the vanilla sources or is it safe to assume that the ebuild will take care of any removal.  (I'm thinking it's not.)

I was browsing through the portage tree and didn't see anything for the preempt or low-lat.  patches.  Are they somewhere in the tree or do I need to just grab the patches from kernel.org?

Assuming that I do need to get the patches from kernel.org then I guess that is also where I'll find the ACPI path.  Correct?

Thanks again for the help.

-Adam

----------

## lx

I build my kernel myself

Just rm /usr/src/linux and maybe /usr/src/linux-*, first unmerge gentoo-sources, after building you might want to inject, so its not actually installed (you installed your own kernel) but emerge will act like its installed so you wont get bugged when compiling packages depending on the source. (use emerge -i sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5).

I have downloaded then complete 2.4.18 kernel from www.kernel.org, but first check your /usr/portage/distfiles/ for linux-2.4.18.tar.gz or bz2 or similar cause its also used when emerging the gentoo-sources kernel. unpack it in /usr/src directory using gz -> tar -xzf linux*.gz -C /usr/src or xjf for bz2. You can also emerge the package van vanilla-sources, think it does the same and maybe more.

Then i've downloaded the acpi patch from www.sourceforge.net/projects/acpi..... and patch it (using patch -p1 in /usr/src/linux directory).

I also download preempt patch, check the ebuild file for their location, /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r5.ebuild.

Cya lX.

----------

